
Maximizing profits and evaluating success as a Craigslist seller - domrdy
https://robertheaton.com/2019/07/23/maximizing-profit-and-evaluating-success-as-a-craigslist-seller/
======
rdtwo
The correct Craigslist price is ebay - 20% Because that’s still ebay profit
for you and buyer saves on tax and shipping costs. You don’t risk getting
PayPal scammed but do have to deal with the hassle of people.

Normally I ebay anything that can be shipped or that’s got low local demand
because I can’t get the -20% price locally and pucker factor is much lower
even with shipping.

